# Taylor sidewalk bike. ??



## Sulley (Sep 30, 2012)

A buddy of mine picked this up today, no numbers on it, everything has been painted and painted and painted over LOL 16" wheels i think. Looking for any info on it. Thanks for any help.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 30, 2012)

I've heard of a Taylor sidewalk bike but never actually seen one until now. I bought an old 1930s seat on ebay awhile back and the seller said it came off a Tayor sidewalk bike. This one also appears to be from the 1930s in design. Have to see if I can find something on it. Nice find!

Dave


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 1, 2012)

*Sidewalk bike*

Here is another one.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?25617-New-Excelsior-Kids-bike&p=133514#post133514


----------

